# Soldering Electronic 'resistors'



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Give me a hammer & saw & I can knock up a Chipendale chair . . but when it comes to 'leccy stuff I'm just a little out of my depth, so, a question to you electronic boffins; 
Does it matter which way resistors are soldered onto a circuit board ? I know that Diodes & Zenner diodes must be fitted one way but 'ordinary' resistors ? :silly: :silly:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

no... is the short answer.. Resistors can be fitted either way...
Solder away....

Correct with Diodes they have to fit a certain way..


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

No it doesn't matter, just mind you don't burn your fingers doing it :wink: 

Eddie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> No it doesn't matter, just mind you don't burn your fingers doing it :wink:
> Eddie


 . . Too late nfire:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

What you making then?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Burnt Fingers of course!

Eddie :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spent a lifetime at the sharp end of electronics repairs.

Hated the smell when I burnt myself with the soldering iron, a frequent occurrence.
RF burns were even worse.

A couple of hours ago I had a little lump excised from my cheek.
The doctor then cauterised the wound.
Right next to my nose.
The smell was disgusting.
It still is, it seems to be hanging around in my nostrils!

Back on topic, don't forget to "tin" the ends of the resistor wires and the pcb solder pad before you make the joint otherwise it may end up "dry" and intermittent.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

In the dim and distant past I recall as a potholer, worming my way down passages lit by our trusty accetalene lamps. Ah the smell of burning flesh as carelesly aimed helmets would singe our outstretched hands.
Happy days.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> What you making then?


. . . Its a secret - till its made & working :wink: If it don't work its going to remain a secret :roll:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What you making then?
> ...


Very wise


----------

